# Hogans Get Booed at Extreme Fighting Event



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

> The trashtastic Hogans have gone from D-List family to permanently on the Z-List.
> 
> This past weekend, The Hulkster's money-hungry and soon-to-be former wife Linda decided to attend the Extreme Fighting Championships Mixed Martial Arts show in downtown Tampa, Florida.
> 
> ...


click link for video
http://perezhilton.com/2008-12-09-the-hogans-get-booed


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

:laugh: Serves them right the dumbasses.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bahaha, bunch of douchebags. What's her names boyfriend looks like he's going to shit himself, but I guess the crowd was lucky Hulk wasn't there, or some mean leg dropping would be going down.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

that had to be embarrassing though...i would have died


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The Hogans deserve to be booed, they are absolute scumbags and need to be exterminated.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hogan....was the man....Hogan

The rest of them are fake as **** money hungry loosers. His daughter cant sing and her ass is way too tall and his wife is dumb blonde...there arent enough of them and Nick is the biggest zero of the bunch.....they all need to get a clue......**** the Bollea's...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Meh... I think it is time for them to fade into obscurity where they belong.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 28, 2007)

Lmao is she really dating that 17 year old drag queen looking- ****** sitting to her left?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Hogan must be ashamed that linda left him for that boy 

Hogan should impregnante young groupies to get better kids(joke).


----------



## Robert Paulson (Mar 21, 2008)

Perez Hilton is far worse.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

wow for a minute I thought that they were booing the hulkster himself. 



I remember I used to have the hulkamania workout set. It came with a dumb bell an inspirational workout tape narrated by the hulkster himself and an official hulkamania headband. You had to supply your own ripped yellow t-shirt, which my mom was more than happy to supply. I wish I still had that tape though, it was solid gold material there. 

Man, I was/am a nerd.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

randyspankstito said:


> wow for a minute I thought that they were booing the hulkster himself.


I think everyone that saw this thread threw the mouse down and shouted to themselves at the thought of booing the Hulkster.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Robbsville said:


> I think everyone that saw this thread threw the mouse down and shouted to themselves at the thought of booing the Hulkster.



Exactly! At least if you grew up in the 80's...

Sounded to me like they were mostly booing that trashy ex-wife of his..she deserves it...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Robbsville said:


> I think everyone that saw this thread threw the mouse down and shouted to themselves at the thought of booing the Hulkster.


 
well just to clarify screw Hulk too...I mean the guy was on Larry King actin like his kid hadnt done anything wrong sayin he wasnt over the legal limit...he was under 21 it doersnt matter.....

i just think the guy is ignorant and has double standards..plus the way he has scripted his kids lives is whacked......:thumb02:


----------



## Josh72 (Jun 8, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> well just to clarify screw Hulk too...I mean the guy was on Larry King actin like his kid hadnt done anything wrong sayin he wasnt over the legal limit...he was under 21 it doersnt matter.....


In his defense, most good parents will defend their kid, right or wrong, no matter what they did.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Thankgod they didn't boo the hulk, otherwise there would be some serious hulkmania


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

The Hulkster is well the Hulkster and any man who slammed Andre the giant is just a legend. However that doesn't mean his kids and ex Wife are great by Association. 

The kids are beyond spoiled and their down right ignorant. Nick should still be in jail. Brooke is not very talented and she's built like her father to boot she should just give up on the whole singing career. Actually I'm sure if she started training for awhile and ate all her vitamins she could be an American Gladiator (if that show is even still around). 

Also i was thinking does anyone else feel it's weird that linda breaks up with hulk then dates some Blonde douche and Hulk ends up dating some Blonde who looks freakishly like his daughter. 

I mean are they trying to produce an "Aryan race" or what?


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Vikingpride said:


> ...
> 
> Also i was thinking does anyone else feel it's weird that linda breaks up with hulk then dates some Blonde douche and Hulk ends up dating some Blonde who looks freakishly like his daughter.
> 
> I mean are they trying to produce an "Aryan race" or what?


Now that was actually pretty damn funny... :thumb02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Vikingpride said:


> Also i was thinking does anyone else feel it's weird that linda breaks up with hulk then dates some Blonde douche and Hulk ends up dating some Blonde who looks freakishly like his daughter.
> 
> I mean are they trying to produce an "Aryan race" or what?


After seeing those pics of him rubbing sun cream into his daughters arse it's not surprising, still creepy as hell though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Josh72 said:


> In his defense, most good parents will defend their kid, right or wrong, no matter what they did.


 
I agree but a better parent will help his child acknowledge their mistakes and help them learn from them other than just defend their actions.........:thumb02:


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

I think some MMA fans treat athletes unfairly who are not in this sport. They also might be upset because prowrestlers like Brock have been so dominate in MMA


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, that was embarrassing!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Bradysupafan said:


> I think some MMA fans treat athletes unfairly who are not in this sport. They also might be upset because prowrestlers like Brock have been so dominate in MMA


Which other American pro wrestlers in MMA have been dominant?

(I put the caveat of American because I don't know anything about japanese Pro Wrestling )


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Bradysupafan said:


> I think some MMA fans treat athletes unfairly who are not in this sport. They also might be upset because prowrestlers like Brock have been so dominate in MMA


Athletes like Hulk Hogan's ex wife and dull son?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

XitUp said:


> After seeing those pics of him rubbing sun cream into his daughters arse it's not surprising, still creepy as hell though.


its her daughter i dont see how it is creepy ...


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I think another wrestler would have got cheers.

Hehehe, pretty funny - scummy hogans getting booed


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

dontazo said:


> its her daughter i dont see how it is creepy ...


You don't think a guy rubbing sun cream into his daughters arse is a bit strange?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

XitUp said:


> You don't think a guy rubbing sun cream into his daughters arse is a bit strange?


I do, especially considering the number of guys out there that would want to tap that arse


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Robert Paulson said:


> Perez Hilton is far worse.


 Exactly. Nothing worse than some flamer flaunting about acting like he's some celeb himself.

And who cares that the Hogan's.....minus Hulk were booed? It's quite funny something like this was posted on an MMA site:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dont hate on the Hulk Hogan... the guys the shit


True American Hero!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

XitUp said:


> You don't think a guy rubbing sun cream into his daughters arse is a bit strange?


i was sarcastic


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

The fact that you people would even discuss this garbage is a disgrace to this community. You MMA fans or what!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> The fact that you people would even discuss this garbage is a disgrace to this community. You MMA fans or what!


Bahahahaha, we aren't allowed to discuss anything besides MMA? This is crazy, dude I wanted you to get banned a long time ago, hopefully it will happen now. By the way, who is "you people"?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Perez Hilton sucks. The Hogan's suck as well. But, the Hulkster is cool:thumb01:

The rest of his family thinks they are something because of his fame, its pretty ******* sad.

Havok isn't that great either.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> Perez Hilton sucks. The Hogan's suck as well. But, the Hulkster is cool:thumb01:
> 
> The rest of his family thinks they are something because of his fame, its pretty ******* sad.
> 
> Havok isn't that great either.


*Perez Hilton sucks and so does Hulk Hogan. He is actually the biggest douche in the family.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

well I am glad it was the family not the Hulkster himself.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Perez Hilton sucks and so does Hulk Hogan. He is actually the biggest douche in the family.*


He really is. People only like him cos of distant memories of Hulkomania, but he wasn't even a good fake wrestler.


----------

